# Replacement decals from Norfolk



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

When we bought our Chausson Welcome 35 about 5 years ago he was already 6 years old and his decals were just starting to fade. Since then they've taken a lot of summer sunshine in France and Spain and we spent a lot of time last year looking around to get replacements. In the end the answer was pretty well on our doorstep here in Norfolk at R S Graphics in Fakenham who did an excellent job, designing the new, removing the old and applying the new ones - all at a price I consider very fair.

We're very pleased with the result and if anyone is considering new decals it just might pay to have a word with RS. For anyone who like to know more, I can supply before and after photos and provide contact details for Shaun at RS - just send me a PM. (No, I don't have any connection with RS - I'm just a happy customer).

Ray


----------

